
Cats rival dogs on many tests of social smarts - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/05/cats-rival-dogs-many-tests-social-smarts-anyone-brave-enough-study-them
======
Ultramanoid
> _That is, if the cats themselves deign to participate._

